
To Prevent Climate Catastrophe We Must Learn Cooperation and Solidarity - howard941
https://www.currentaffairs.org/2019/10/to-prevent-climate-catastrophe-we-must-learn-cooperation-and-solidarity
======
ncmncm
In other words, we're doomed.

